# Open frontonal. Vets worried.



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hiya, I'm just after some advice really, my mum has just brought a pup, she is 10 weeks old, took her to the vet for her 1st injection, and the vet was really concerned about the whole on the top of her head. She said it should have closed by now and that my mum should take her back to the breeder. Obviously my mum have fallen I love with Gracie and doesn't want to give her back. But the vet has scared her. And she doesn't know what to do!!
I've got a chi and thankfully didn't have that problem. 
So just needed some advice really.
Many thanks
Tam


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

bubbles61 said:


> Hiya, I'm just after some advice really, my mum has just brought a pup, she is 10 weeks old, took her to the vet for her 1st injection, and the vet was really concerned about the whole on the top of her head. She said it should have closed by now and that my mum should take her back to the breeder. Obviously my mum have fallen I love with Gracie and doesn't want to give her back. But the vet has scared her. And she doesn't know what to do!!
> I've got a chi and thankfully didn't have that problem.
> So just needed some advice really.
> Many thanks
> Tam


A lot of chihuahuas have a soft spot that doesn't close. I don't see that as a reason to take your dog back to the breeder.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

don't let yur vet worry you as it is not unusual for it to still be open on a chihuahua pup and can sometimes take many months to close completely especially if the pup is a very small one.......but do be extra cautious with your pup that she doesnt bang it at all x


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if their chi has this problem, and has it effected their way of life (from an owners perspective) do you worry alot more? Tam xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You don't need a new puppy, you need a new VET! 

Open fontanels (the soft spot on the top of the head) are NORMAL AND EXPECTED in Chihuahuas. Your vet didn't know this??? I would find another vet more familiar with toy breeds. There's no excuse for what your vet said. Ridiculous.

Molera Statement


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Here here!!

This is the dumbest thing I've heard in a long time! I agree a new vet is needed every vet should be very familiar with a molera, this one obviously does not know what he is talking about.

Trust be puppy is just fine!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tracy's attachment is correct. I would print it and take it to educate your Vet.

2 of mine still have theirs at a year and a half old.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaus almost 1 1/2 his is still open it doesn't effect him or his life in anyway his is about the size of a dime


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

What a relief! We had never heard of it before. Cus they are so small you worry dont you! Im going to call my mum now and read out all your replies. Thankyou all
Xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie has one that hasn't closed,she's fine doesn't stop her beating up the cat.That vet should know better


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

hehe that's silly. But really, you _should_ get a new vet that's familiar with toy breeds and their problems. Dislocated patellas, hypoglycemia and collapsing trachea just to name a few...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

michele said:


> Dottie has one that hasn't closed, she's fine doesn't stop her beating up the cat.


That made me LAUGH!! I picture Ninja Dottie! haha!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> That made me LAUGH!! I picture Ninja Dottie! haha!!


She makes me laugh all the time,she'll take on Lily and even poor old Simba gets it, if he goes near her biscuit,


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah Holly still has hers also. Does not effect her in any way.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

It seems alot more common than i first thought!! All the pics of your chis look so small compared to mine!! Is it more comon in samaller ones? X


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I just think it's common in chihuahuas in general, big or small, Nike has one that's smaller than a dime(very small) and she's only 3 lbs.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The ignorance of some vets amazes me. I would print out the Molera Statement from the Chihuahua Club of America and give it to that vet...then I'd find a new one. I have a few adults who have open molera/fontanels. No problems. It is normal for the breed and used to be considered a sign of being purebred.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nike is so sweet, i have a black/drak drown long haired chi, but i dont kno how much he weighs x


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

bubbles61 said:


> Nike is so sweet, i have a black/drak drown long haired chi, but i dont kno how much he weighs x


Aww thanks  i've been too lazy to take pictures of FILA and update my siggy but I have another one that looks almost just like her LoL


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

The look she has in her eye, like i know what your doing.... Exactly like my maisy... So cute xx


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

LMAO, don't be too judgmental of the Vet girls, I'm darn sure at Vet School they don't say to all the students, "Now class, listen up, there's one peculiarity with the Chihuahua breed, they have open skulls" - however, you can bet your bottom dollar, once they discover it, they'll never forget it.

Once upon a time, many years ago when there were a few "isssues" going on in the breed, the very first thing a show judge did was feel the Chi's skull, as an open one was a sure sign of pedigree.

Yours is perfectly normal - 2 out of my 3 have it and they're over 6 months now


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My male has one my female does not, totally normal!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Everyone said what I would have said, dont worry...Most All Chi's have it.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

A few of mine have them as adults. Totally normal in the Chi breed. I agree...find a new vet!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby still has his at just over seven months! It is absolutely normal. His is only half the size of what it was when he was three and a half months old, and it has continued to shrink- now it's smaller than an American penny. The only word of warning my vet gave me when it was bigger was to be careful and try to prevent him from hitting his head in that exact spot. As it got smaller, he told me that it really isn't much of a concern anymore. 

It sounds like your vet is uneducated on Chihuahuas. Personally, I sought out a vet with extensive small breed experience that knew a decent amount about Chihuahua. I would print out the Molera statement that others have suggested and bring it to him and try to gauge his familiarity with Chihuahuas. If you don't feel that he has an acceptable knowledge level, find a new vet. You need to be 100% confident in your dog's medical care. 

Good luck!


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Carlos still has it and vet never concerned. Normal for Chi's..


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Time for a new vet. Sometimes I really don't understand how some vets even became vets. Veterinary school is competitive and tough, and quite expensive. After 10 years in school, you'd think they'd know something that anyone can look up on Google and understand.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

You have all put me at ease so thankyou. I think i will twll my mum to do some research in vets in her area xx


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Twiggy is three and she still has hers. And Tico is about 14, 15 years old and he still has his, too. It is not a problem at all and is normal. A few of my puppies had one but it closed up before they were a year old.


----------



## gillieflowers (May 30, 2012)

Hi my daughter has been asking you all about an open fontinele, she is my little dog I have had for 1 week Gracie. the vet seem worried it seems that is has a prominent forhead as well as an open fontinele. she also said her head was big. I have been reading all your coments and thanyou for them. I thinks because her forgead is prominent that she put 2 and 2 together and brought up hydrosefalus. It still worries me, but I dont want to take her back to her breeder. she is so lovely. does any one think she has a over large forhead, Gilly


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Can you post a picture ?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

gillieflowers said:


> Hi my daughter has been asking you all about an open fontinele, she is my little dog I have had for 1 week Gracie. the vet seem worried it seems that is has a prominent forhead as well as an open fontinele. she also said her head was big. I have been reading all your coments and thanyou for them. I thinks because her forgead is prominent that she put 2 and 2 together and brought up hydrosefalus. It still worries me, but I dont want to take her back to her breeder. she is so lovely. does any one think she has a over large forhead, Gilly


An open fontanel is one thing.  Typically very normal in chihuahuas.

However, hydrocephalus is another matter. If you post a picture, we can give opinions, there are several people here who have dealt with it.

Hydrocephalus is fairly easy to spot in a typical case. The head is very large and domed and the pressure in the brain actually causes the eyes to 'sunset'. The eyes are somewhat prominent and they tend to look outward and don't look straight ahead. The puppy may be abnormally small and not be growing at a steady rate. It may also be clumsy or have an altered gait. A mild case of hydro can be managed with close monitoring and medication. A severe case is something most people can't or don't want to deal with in a pet.

Here's some info on an old thread with pictures and a video of a hydro puppy.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/54644-hydrocephalus.html

Definitely post a pic if you can and we will help you.


----------



## gillieflowers (May 30, 2012)

Hi thanks for that, I have added two photos of Gracie when I joined they are in my albans other wise I dont know how else to send you a photo Regards Gilly


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

LeStat is a x chi and he has an open fontanelle even now at 2 years old.
It is the size of a UK penny so not small either.
It doesn't seem to bother him other than a couple of times when he's fallen and bumped his head. On two occasions he seemed a little disorientated/dopey for a few minutes .
We just try and prevent him getting into situations where he can bump his head, he weighs only 2 1/2lbs, we are very careful with him anyway due to his size and the fact he shares our home with three other dogs one of whom is a rottie!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I read this and the first thing I did was panic. My girl has the little hole, shes 8 weeks. Even if this was a problem, I would never "take my girl back"...never ever ever. 

I think whatever needs to be taken back, is someones butt to vet school..and not only that, a course in how to speak to the patient's owner would do some good as well.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

It's a little strange the vet didn't know it, but certainly not uncommon.
At vet school, they learn about dogs in general, not the specific breeds.
So an open frontonal would in general be a very bad thing!! But with a chi, it's just very common.
It happens a lot that a vet doesn't know anything about a breed or even an specie of animals.
That's why some vets do specialize in certain breed or animals.


----------



## gillieflowers (May 30, 2012)

Thank you so much for getting back to me, My vet also thought she has the water on the brain I cannot remember what she called it, as her head looks a little too big for her body. I think chihauhuas sometimes look like this. She is now 12 1/2 weeks old, and is growing well, playful and happy. so I am hoping she was worrying me for nothing. I would never send her back. I chose her and with me she is staying whatever her outcome.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The word you want is hydrocephalus=water on the brain. The dog USUALLY is wall eyed or the eyes are a little to the side. They can be mentally slow also. This condition is usually a birth defect, and the worse cases never live. I'm sure your puppy is fine.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

That would be Hydrocephalus, my son had it as a baby, with chi's though their heads usually look too big for their bodies anyway especially at that age.

I really think you should ask the vet seeing to your dog whether they have any experience at all with 'dome headed' breeds as there are more han just chi's with these issues.

Again LeStat's head look far too big for his body as does his ears look way too big for his 'big' head!
As long as the pup is not showing any worrying symptoms I'd take what the vet is saying with a pinch of salt, or get a second opinion from a 'chi savvy' vet, I'd just ejnoy her for the puppy she is and if she does show any symptoms or anything worries you then see to those issues if/when they occur.

I'll go look at pics now though.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

gillieflowers said:


> Hi thanks for that, I have added two photos of Gracie when I joined they are in my albans other wise I dont know how else to send you a photo Regards Gilly


She is adorable, I love her markings.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

She looks prefectly normal in the pics! Beautiful as well.


----------

